#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Лекции по лингвистике А. А. Зализняка.

## Владимир Николаевич

Собрание некоторых лекций замечательного ученого, одного из крупнейших российских специалистов в области лингвистики Андрея Анатольевича Зализняка. Кроме исследований, в которых А.А. Зализняк добился огромных успехов, академик также занимается популяризацией лингвистики и развенчанием лингвофрических мифов. Из его лекций становится очевидно, что лингвистика не менее строгая наука чем физика. 


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...JjcvSyMaosKk-W


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...6CCs6kFJPztdYe

----------

Шуньяананда (29.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Занимательная лингвистика- интересное дело. читал в детстве


Лингвистика это вообще - занимательно.

Но разрешите поинтересоваться, а причём к лекциям по лингвистике А. А. Зализняка - занимательная лингвистика, которую Вы в детстве читали ? 
; )

----------

Шуньяананда (06.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Собрание некоторых лекций замечательного ученого, одного из крупнейших российских специалистов в области лингвистики Андрея Анатольевича Зализняка. Кроме исследований, в которых А.А. Зализняк добился огромных успехов, *академик также занимается* популяризацией лингвистики и *развенчанием лингвофрических мифов*. Из его лекций становится очевидно, что лингвистика не менее строгая наука чем физика.


Лингвофрические мифы с разбором их Зализняком уже плодотворно %) обсуждались в форуме: https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=18471 ...
В свете этого обсуждения, как думаете, к разряду каких мифов относятся Ваши личные неотолкования (или "буквальные" неопереводы) целого ряда базовых терминов буддизма со ссылками на некие толковые словари индийских языков, кои так и не были Вами названы?

----------

Шуньяананда (06.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В свете этого обсуждения, как думаете, к разряду каких мифов относятся Ваши личные неотолкования (или "буквальные" неопереводы) целого ряда базовых терминов буддизма со ссылками на некие толковые словари индийских языков, кои так и не были Вами названы?


И не будут названы, ибо буддист я и предпочитаю что все сами поняли.
А всё, что пишу основано на традиционном буддизме(это если о буддизме) либо на том что  учёные специалисты признанные в своих областях говорят(это если о науке, в том числе и о лингвистике)

То, что с некоей долей скепсиса отношусь изыскания буддологов, это - да. 
Карточные домики основанные на предположениях - возможно, может быть, а давайте представим. 
Причём сами уважаемые буддологи(искренне пишу: уважаемые) так прямо и пишут что это предположения, что прекрасно видно, если их не предвзято читать как исследовательский труд, а не с религиозно догматической верой.

Ещё не признаю суровых русских доморощенных якобы буддизмов, так как считаю это вредным для интересующихся людей. Вредным для них и их близких в прямом смысле слова, если те начнут этому следовать.
Это тоже явление, что и лингвофричество в лингвистике, только в данном случае в буддизме и касается более ценного - человеческих жизней.

----------

Шуньяананда (06.12.2017)

----------


## Vega

> Ещё не признаю суровых русских доморощенных якобы буддизмов, так как считаю это вредным для интересующихся людей. Вредным для них и их близких в прямом смысле слова, если те начнут этому следовать.
> Это тоже явление, что и лингвофричество в лингвистике, только в данном случае в буддизме и касается более ценного - человеческих жизней.


 А работы Ольденбурга и Щербатского?

----------


## Юй Кан

> И не будут названы, ибо буддист я и предпочитаю что все сами поняли.


Правильно ли понимаю, что Ваши нео- или квази-лингвистические терминологические изыски, противоречащие устоявшимся формам, наработанным искренне уважаемыми Вами буддологами (и используемые переводчиками, как бы, м.б. неуважаемыми, ибо они вообще неупомянуты в предшествующем пространном спиче), опираются на источники, кои не подлежат не то что цитированию, но даже называнию (!), поскольку тем самым "удостоверяется, что податель сего -- действительно податель [ибо буддист], а не какая-то шантрапа"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А работы Ольденбурга и Щербатского?


Они буддологи.  Уважаемы буддологи, причём не просто кабинетные учёные получавшие знания через третьи руки, а работавшие непосредственно в буддийской среде с первоисточниками.

Суровый русский буддизм книжно диванен, ограничено местечковен, сейчас ещё правда и широко интернетен.
Это просто доморощенные взгляды на то каким должен быть на самом деле буддизм и чему на самом деле учил Будда. 
И естественно, только лишь суровый русский доморощенный буддст это всё по настоящему понял и может этому научить других.

----------

Vega (07.12.2017), Шуньяананда (06.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И естественно, только лишь суровый русский доморощенный буддст это всё по настоящему понял и может этому научить других.


Это Вы не о себе, никак не суровом, а мягком и нежном и -- широко столичном, точно-точно? : ) А чем же Вы лучше прочих? Неужто тем, что не называете первоисточники своих изысканий?
А кто -- конкретно и поимённо -- те, кого Вы искренне и предельно доброжелательно зачисляете в "суровые русские доморощенные буддсты"? А то неясно, кого же нам опасаться... %)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А вот лучше такой вопрос:

А кто - начинает флудить не по теме и переходит на личность, а потом когда с ним продолжают общаться, растягивает разговор на несколько страниц чтоб уже небыло видно с чего беседа началась, тонко манипулируя собеседником, а потом совершает резкий реверс чтоб обвинить другого во флуде и переходе на личность ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вот *лучше такой вопрос*:
> 
> А кто - начинает флудить не по теме и переходит на личность, а потом когда с ним продолжают общаться, растягивает разговор на несколько страниц чтоб уже небыло видно с чего беседа началась, тонко манипулируя собеседником, а потом совершает резкий реверс чтоб обвинить другого во флуде и переходе на личность ?


Чем этот вопрос лучше заданных Вам мною в трёх предыдущих постах, от ответа на которые Вы уклоняетесь?

----------

